# a filp and fuk



## drun_ken (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## drun_ken (Aug 27, 2009)

now take off the covering and there ya go.....


----------



## drun_ken (Aug 27, 2009)

hell yeah....gots do with what ya gots.... right right....seriously now i owe my roommate a new bottle of gelnvellit...and i blame yuou and mouse......damn it.....


----------



## drun_ken (Aug 27, 2009)

whats my name....drunk...better belive it...its mammas week yo....sat ill be sober


----------

